

Reseller hosting options? - icey

My company provides domains for some of our clients, which we pay for entirely. <p>We take care of the domain name purchasing, the design, the hosting; everthing. We're currently using Yahoo! Small Business to do this, which is very good. However, it turns out that you can only host a finite number of domains per user ID - They say it's for security purposes, but I'm not sure I believe that line... <p>Anyways, as a result we're looking for a host that provides an EASY reseller interface. Us technical folks don't usually get involved with the domain purchasing &#38; provisioning since Yahoo does that part so well, and I'd like to keep it that way. I'm familiar with standard hosts like Rackspace &#38; Mosso, but they don't appear to be terribly user friendly. <p>What I would like our business people to be able to do is: 
1. Log in to the reseller management page.
2. Buy a domain name.
3. Have that domain name automatically provisioned and set up an FTP site with user and password so that we can pass those credentials off to our designer. <p>We never charge our customers for these domains, so that is not important. <p>These are all purely brochure-ware sites, with 1 php form that emails form results to our client. Any recommendations?
======
izak30
I'm pretty happy with (mt)Grid-server, it doesn't automatically setup the FTP
or send the e-mails, but you can setup accounts that work for every ftp (for
your designers) and setting up accounts is quite simple, There is a limit
(100) but there was some small fee to add 30 more (maybe 3$/month or
something) All of that for 20/month + 15/yr per domain is pretty darn good.

~~~
rms
I was on MT's gridserver for a while but was really unhappy with the latency.
All of our sites felt slow to load. Plus they had an unacceptable amount of
downtime.

We switched to slicehost, which is great, but you'd have to roll your own
reseller interface for them.

~~~
icey
Did you find the latency was with dynamic pages, or the static files? I have
some stuff on Mosso, which has a lot of latency problems, but their speed
issues appear to be limited to dynamic pages & MySQL queries.

~~~
rms
It felt slow even with static pages with no database hits. On slicehost,
static pages seem to load instantly and there was also something of a load
time with Mediatemple.

------
icey
As a follow-on to my original post; if we can't find something that's
adequately easy to use, we'll just end up rolling our own system to do this.

Does anyone have a recommendation for a good company to use for a domain
registration API? I know Joker & Tucows offer them, but I haven't used either,
and I'm open to suggestions.

------
DarrenStuart
why don't you get a virtual dedicated server with a plesk desk and buy your
domains from godaddy or something. Your save a bomb

~~~
icey
If it were a technical person buying the domains, that would be a great way to
go. The way our process works is that these domains are purchased by a very
non-technical person and they are automatically provisioned. That's the most
important part of this entire process.

~~~
DarrenStuart
Someone like fasthosts.co.uk is what you want then. They have reseller
accounts.

